# Should I ignore Lightroom Mobile



## Duncanh (Mar 25, 2018)

I’ve pretty much decided on my LR Classic / LR CC workflow (with much help reading this forum.  Classic will be my main stay with LR CC being used to import images when I travel (being synced then deleted on my return) and LR CC also being used to share chosen (Classic) edited images on my iPhone & iPad to show people. I think I know the limitions but yet to test it.

My question is where does the old Lightroom Mobile fit in, people still refer to it. I’ve used Lightroom for a number of years but never looked at the Mobile App. Is it dead, just hanging around but mothballed or has it morphed into LR CC.  I’m mainly asking purely out of interest but also want my understanding to be complete. 

Hope this is in the right forum section as Mobile doesn’t get a mention in any of the section titles.
Thanks, Duncan


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 25, 2018)

Lightroom mobile is the old name for the app that runs on the various phones and tablets. "Lightroom CC" is a system of apps centred around the cloud, so you have LRCC for desktop, LRCC for Web, LRCC for iOS/Android.  So if you want to edit/share synced images on your iPhone and iPad you'll be using the current LRCC app which used to known as LR mobile (which some users still call it). I think in the App Store it's called "Abobe Lightroom CC"


----------



## Duncanh (Mar 25, 2018)

Ah right so there’s not a LR Mobile and the LR CC,  Mobile has turned into the IOS/Android part of LRCC.  Think it’s people still referring to Mobile that has confused me. Cheers.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 25, 2018)

Duncanh said:


> Think it’s people still referring to Mobile that has confused me. Cheers.


Actually, Adobe did a pretty good job of confusing everyone with the new branding naming scheme.


----------



## Duncanh (Mar 26, 2018)

I worked in sales and marketing and to me it was an excellent example of upsetting your current customer by producing doubt and uncertainty and naming a new product that doesn’t convey any meaning to what it is.
Other than the fear of Classic  not being developed I actually like the options now (would like all gps to sync, I can do keywording later but syncing from CC without all gps seems silly and ease to do).
Incidentally thanks to both of you for all your posts in this forum, I’ve leant a lot from them.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 27, 2018)

GPS data, i.e. the actual co-ordinates, DOES sync....it's the 4 fields of the Location Data that doesn't sync.


----------



## Duncanh (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks, I appreciate that, but if your going to go to the trouble of syncing why not do all the  location fields seems daft to me.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 30, 2018)

Duncanh said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that, but if your going to go to the trouble of syncing why not do all the  location fields seems daft to me.



There is so much to criticize Adobe about with the release of Classic 7/CC that it is hard to know exactly where to start.  The products themselves, the lack of clarity on futures, the announcements, the naming, the pricing, the lack of transparency, the silcence in the face of all the user complaints and questions, etc., etc., etc.

As a product management consultant myself, I would give Adobe a failing grade for this situation.

Phil Burton


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 30, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> There is so much to criticize Adobe about with the release of Classic 7/CC that it is hard to know exactly where to start.  The products themselves, the lack of clarity on futures, the announcements, the naming, the pricing, the lack of transparency, the silcence in the face of all the user complaints and questions, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> As a product management consultant myself, I would give Adobe a failing grade for this situation.
> 
> Phil Burton


Could we please not start yet another Adobe-bashing thread? 
Thanks.


----------

